# fish out of water



## TINKERTIM (Jul 21, 2019)

Hello,  I'm Tim.   New to RV anything.   I had questions concerning the best method for powering the RV while boondocking.   I would like to thank the other new guy that asked.       Also those that answered.   I'm a tinker like most , and ready to dive in to everything.   Thanks to the experience of others I'll just find a way to quite down my generator.   LOL,  I bought a vintage gulfstream , and thought I'd move right in.   Ya !    I'm ready to do this.    Oh boy!    The air conditioner only worked for one day, water is leaking ,  and I gotta dump what!!    I can see that being a tinker is going to pay off a lot now.    

Well I'm in it for the long hual so here's to being a fish out of water ;;;   !! SALUTE !!

THANK YOU FOR YOUR KNOWLEDGE, AND EXPERIENCE


----------

